# Battery skip issue



## bobAbooey

I can't get rid of the battery skip problem, it happens on all roms now. An SBF does't work, neither does wiping my sd card. I can't figure out what the conflict is. It's not a battery issue, i have 4 and they all do it.

What's the best way to return my phone back to 100% stock? Right now I am SBF'ing, should I reset the phone afterwards or is that redundant? I want this bone stock so I can start over and enjoy the new CM7 and MIUI.


----------



## Shane269

An sbf and data wipe will return your phone to stock. The only other thing you can do is wipe the SDcard too.

Running CM4DXGB with PowerBoost.


----------



## bobAbooey

After all that, it still skipped all of 50%. This is so annoying.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

And now it just skipped the 20's.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

This is killing me too. I spend most of my time on CM7 but have experienced battery skip on several ROMs. I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone can gleam some hope. Thanks for bringing it up again!


----------



## bobAbooey

I'm not giving up until I find a fix. I added a line in my build prop, testing now, I'll post my results.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

Thanks. I like to be scientific about things and I thought the skip was due to my original DX battery degrading. I'm glad you were able to test several batteries because I have no spares.


----------



## bobAbooey

tbinder78 said:


> Thanks. I like to be scientific about things and I thought the skip was due to my original DX battery degrading. I'm glad you were able to test several batteries because I have no spares.


In your build prop, look for ""ro.product.use_charge_counter=1" and make sure that's what it says, also look to see if there is a hashtag in front of it, mine had it and I removed it. Now I just need to run it down and see if that stops the skip.

Thanks to Goose306 for this.


----------



## tbinder78

bobAbooey said:


> In your build prop, look for ""ro.product.use_charge_counter=1" and make sure that's what it says, also look to see if there is a hashtag in front of it, mine had it and I removed it. Now I just need to run it down and see if that stops the skip.
> 
> Thanks to Goose306 for this.


Cool. I'll give it a shot and then we can have a couple tests.


----------



## tbinder78

bobAbooey said:


> In your build prop, look for ""ro.product.use_charge_counter=1" and make sure that's what it says, also look to see if there is a hashtag in front of it, mine had it and I removed it. Now I just need to run it down and see if that stops the skip.
> 
> Thanks to Goose306 for this.


My charge counter is set to 1. There is no hashtag in front of the ro.product line but there is a hashtag in front of the line above it which reads "Use 1% battery increments." Would it make sense to remove this hashtag?


----------



## bobAbooey

tbinder78 said:


> My charge counter is set to 1. There is no hashtag in front of the ro.product line but there is a hashtag in front of the line above it which reads "Use 1% battery increments." Would it make sense to remove this hashtag?


I saw that too but when I clicked edit, the hashtag was in front of that line.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

bobAbooey said:


> I saw that too but when I clicked edit, the hashtag was in front of that line.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Interesting... The other thing I noticed is that all the other lines in build.prop with a hashtag in front of them have a space after the hashtag. I'm no expert but just trying the process of elimination. I left the hashtag in front of "Use 1% battery increments" but added a space after it. We shall see...


----------



## bobAbooey

Let me know, I removed it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

bobAbooey said:


> Let me know, I removed it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


This will be a good test. I'll report back later.


----------



## bobAbooey

Looking good so for, just hit 9% on miui. I did have s skip from 25-20, I can live with that.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

I just hit 47% on CM7 with no skip. Fingers crossed...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tbinder78

bobAbooey said:


> Looking good so for, just hit 9% on miui. I did have s skip from 25-20, I can live with that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


For some reason I thought your post said 49% not 9%. I must need a beer. Are you on to something with these edits? I'm down to 40% with no skip. I've had them on the lower end of the battery so I'm not out of the woods yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

I meant 19%, I was editing my post as it dropped. At 12% now, just the little skip so far.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## tbinder78

I made it below 10% and had one small 5% drop somewhere in the teens. Definitely better than the 20% drops I experienced before the build.prop edit. I hope this isn't coincidence! What is your assessment Bob?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

Just had that one battery jump. Seems to be working, hope it's permanent or at least editing the build prop will fix it on every rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bobAbooey said:


> And now it just skipped the 20's.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If it makes you feel any better about it, I can't remember my 20s either


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

Any update on this from anyone? I just recently switched to MIUI DefX 2012.2.1 and while it's performance had greatly improved, I Finn the battery skipping is worse then it was on CM4GB (for me.)

Right now with it undervolted (20/30/40/50) the performance is great until about 72/73% then it drops to 49%...then at 42/43% it drops again to 20% and stabilizes.

I've also got JD running & SetCPU for the screen off profile since the custom profiles in the MIUI boot menu don't play nice with my phone.


----------



## bobAbooey

I only had the one skip with miui but i switched to another rom because I couldn't get words with friends updates. I get the skip on all roms now. Sucks.

I am going to try liberty again because there is a zip to flash that fixes it.


----------



## bobcaruso

bobAbooey said:


> I only had the one skip with miui but i switched to another rom because I couldn't get words with friends updates. I get the skip on all roms now. Sucks.
> 
> I am going to try liberty again because there is a zip to flash that fixes it.


Word skip or battery skip... that's the dilemma


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

I've also got the bad battery skip on Vortex RC1. I'm using the latest ICS theme with 1% battery increments. It entirely skips the 50% battery percentages. I don't know what to do. I've flipped between roms several times (EncounterICS, Miui Galnet, DefX, etc...


----------



## bobAbooey

bobcaruso said:


> Word skip or battery skip... that's the dilemma


Haha.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee

Sounds like bad hardware to me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

I flashed back to froyo andI am taking the 605 ota. Maybe that will fix it.


----------



## JagoX

jonwgee said:


> Sounds like bad hardware to me.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If it's happening to multiple people I highly doubt it's a bad hardware issue. A lot of ROM developers use the same files, techniques, etc. so I wouldn't be surprised if it's something to do with that.


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> I flashed back to froyo andI am taking the 605 ota. Maybe that will fix it.


Keep us posted on how that goes and if the Liberty fix does anything. Thankfully I'm up for an upgrade next month...which means it's my impatient-ness is going to kill me because I'm DYING for the G.Nex!


----------



## bobAbooey

The ota experiment didn't work. After the ota to 605, I had just a black screen. I could see my wallpaper on the lockscreen but nothing when I unlocked. I just sbf'd to 602. I am out of ideas.


----------



## JagoX

Interesting...so my phone's battery is at 63% right now and so far there hasn't been a skip yet. I took it off the charger around 11:30a (its now almost 6p).

The main difference during the week is that when I am at work, I get TERRIBLE reception so I have Auto-sync, 3G & Wifi disabled. The only time Auto-sync & 3G get enabled are during my (2) 15 minute breaks and my 30 min. lunch. At home I get normal (strong) reception so I haven't had to worry about the phone getting warm due to a crappy signal.


----------



## JagoX

Nevermind...battery just skipped to 49% literally less then 5 minutes ago...sigh


----------



## bobAbooey

I am on galnet miui now. I wiped battery stats in cwr, maybe that will work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Bust.

On the new cm7. Down in the 50's, no skip yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

Yeah, I SBF'd to 602 and still get skips on Galnet MIUI. Here goes another round of SBF/roms :-d


----------



## bobAbooey

I am on the new miui build and I am at 26% and no skip. I added this to my build prop

"# Use 1% battery increments
ro.product.use_charge_counter=1"

I am going to run my battery down and then try it on cm7.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

At 25%, it skipped down to 20%. I'll take a 5% jump over 20% any day.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## coldcaption

Just to be clear; I assume "battery skipping" is when it says it has an amount of battery and suddenly changes to a different one? This happens with mine very specifically around 15%. When it does; it gets to 15, suddenly drops to 4, and dies almost immediately after that.

Edit: Though, come to think of it, it would explain a lot of sudden battery drops that I'd generally been attributing to the occasional unexplained processor usage it's always been prone to.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

bobAbooey said:


> At 25%, it skipped down to 20%. I'll take a 5% jump over 20% any day.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks BobAbooey,

I'm trying the same, but with 10% increments for Vortex. I'll let you guys know how it goes come tomorrow when I hit the usual 60/40 skip.


----------



## bobAbooey

Nice, I'll take any fix we can find.


----------



## bobAbooey

Down to 29% on the new cm7 build, no skip yet.
2hr and 48min of screen time. Nice.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Slomies

bobAbooey said:


> Down to 47% on the new cm7 build, no skip yet.


How are you monitoring your battery drainage to see if it skips? I added ro.product.use_charge_counter=1 to the build.prop and sometimes it skips and sometimes it doesn't for me.


----------



## bobAbooey

Slomies said:


> How are you monitoring your battery drainage to see if it skips? I added ro.product.use_charge_counter=1 to the build.prop and sometimes it skips and sometimes it doesn't for me.


Just lots of screen time on right now. Later i will try this app out https://www.xda-deve...-drain-values/.haha, not very scientific here.


----------



## bobAbooey

Got a skip from 27 to 19.

This is very strange.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> Got a skip from 27 to 19.
> 
> This is very strange.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yea that line from the build.prop file was already in my version of MIUI (MIUI DefX 2012.1.2) and it skips all the time. The only thing that isn't consistent is _when_ it skips. Sometimes it will jump from 72/73% to 49% and others times it won't do it until the mid-60's...then later it will drop from the high-30s/low-40s to 20% then stabilize.


----------



## bobAbooey

Yep, it sucks.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

You guys tried alternate batteries? Or have an extra laying around? Its strange how 3-4 people get this issue consistently and the rest aren't having them, makes me think a bad batch of batteries or something...


----------



## JagoX

Goose306 said:


> You guys tried alternate batteries? Or have an extra laying around? Its strange how 3-4 people get this issue consistently and the rest aren't having them, makes me think a bad batch of batteries or something...


Haven't tried a different battery for the simple fact that I can look into upgrading at the end of next month. My phone was a launch unit so it's doubtful that it is just from a bad batch because I've never had this problem until very very recently.

If this can't get fixed it's not a huge deal because I'll have a new phone in the very near future.


----------



## jonwgee

JagoX said:


> Haven't tried a different battery for the simple fact that I can look into upgrading at the end of next month. My phone was a launch unit so it's doubtful that it is just from a bad batch because I've never had this problem until very very recently.
> 
> If this can't get fixed it's not a huge deal because I'll have a new phone in the very near future.


So your battery is 19 months old?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

It's not the batteries, I have 4. 2 after market and 2 moto. They all do it.

Ugh, I'm running rooted 605. Going to see if it happens on rooted stock.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

So the 10% increment added to the build.prop seemed to work for me. I didn't see any actual skips, though, my phone went from 70 to 60 to 50 percent all in about 5 minutes of use (nothing processor intensive, just gmail and facebook)

That being said, so far so good on my end. I'll give it another day of a full drain to see if I catch any skips.


----------



## bobAbooey

Found this in my cm7 build prop:

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki

Wonder how I copied that over? I didn't even look at the build prop yesterday. Must have been on the rom when I flayed it from my SD.


----------



## bobcaruso

BobA, the best way to check this out is the clean room approach,
SBF, take the OTA, @ Root (Pete's root tool), then run for a day or so, and see what happens.


----------



## bobAbooey

Thanks, that's what I am going to do.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

SalsaDestroyer said:


> So the 10% increment added to the build.prop seemed to work for me. I didn't see any actual skips, though, my phone went from 70 to 60 to 50 percent all in about 5 minutes of use (nothing processor intensive, just gmail and facebook)
> 
> That being said, so far so good on my end. I'll give it another day of a full drain to see if I catch any skips.


That kind of jump is basically the same thing we are seeing...you are just seeing in the stupid 10% reporting that Motorola put on all their phones


----------



## bobAbooey

I am way confused. If I use es file explorer, my build prop says I am on vortex rc1. Problem with that, I am on rubix.

If I use root browser by jrummy, the build prop doesn't say vortex.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Nothing helps, blah blah blah.

I just ordered two replacement batteries from amazon. they are the stock ones. If this doesn't help, well, I'll do nothing until I get my upgrade.


----------



## Slomies

bobAbooey said:


> Nothing helps, blah blah blah.
> 
> I just ordered two replacement batteries from amazon. they are the stock ones. If this doesn't help, well, I'll do nothing until I get my upgrade.


Any luck with the new batteries?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Just came today, I'll run the crap out of them tomorrow.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

Sweet...keep us posted. Unless there is some strange underlying ROM/hardware bug that only some phones see I'm starting to lean towards it being either a hardware flaw or a battery issue. I've moved back to Liberty 3 v2.0 and I get the same battery skip problem I saw on MIUI, CM4GB and CM9.


----------



## bobAbooey

Jump from 37 to 20 on the newest cm7. Brand new battery.


----------



## ahujavineet

Facing same issue on CM9








ordered new one from Amazon


----------



## Maguel

I get a skip from 60% to 49% on every ROM I've tried, build.prop looks OK, very frustrating


----------



## Goose306

Wiz was mentioning something missing from the new battd files that had to be added to get 1% increments, mentioned it in the CM7 thread. I'd wait for an update from them on it, he said he was looking in to it. Strange though that some people get it and some do not, I've never noticed a battery jump myself.


----------



## bobAbooey

Thanks to all who are helping. It's really annoying but I am about to say f-it and just carry extra batteries. I bet i can get a fanny pack cheap on ebay.


----------



## havens1515

I think this is an issue with the Moto GB kernel. We in the Droid 2 and D2G community are having the same issue, after getting the GB update. I'm pretty sure the X and the 2 use pretty much the same exact kernel, if not exactly the same it is VERY close.

I was just searching around to see if the X has the same issue, because that would seem to give more evidence toward my theory of it being an issue with the kernel. The DX got an update today, so I'm wondering if that update would help... but the update makes it so that you can't sbf. If you sbf to an earlier version, you brick. Also, I haven't heard yet if the new OTA has a different kernel.


----------



## Slomies

bobAbooey said:


> Jump from 37 to 20 on the newest cm7. Brand new battery.


I am facing the same issue. I ordered a new battery as well and even did a clean install of Liberty3 2.0

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

I used circle battery widget to help me find the % easier in the logcat. I have the logcat and if anyone knows how to interpret it, I can email it and tell you the times to look for when the battery jumped from 28 to 20.

Hopefully there will be something that stands out as to what's causing this problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## serx7

just another "me too" post. i'm on Liberty 3 v2.0 (clean install), and consistently see the displayed % almost instantaneously drop from the low/mid-30% to 18-19%.

didn't even know it was doing that b/c i never really paid attn to it until i saw it happen while i was actually looking at the status bar a few days ago. i'm using 3c Battery Monitor Widget, and its batt log (5 min polling interval) shows the sudden drop often occurs @ the same mV reading. most of the time the drop happens while the screen has been off for a while, or while i'm just sitting there reading something in the browser (usually here on Rootz).

if there's interest, i too can post a logcat, altho in my case it's not that big an issue b/c i usually try to pop it on the charger around the 40% mark (these types of batts exhibit longer overall service life w/ shallower charge cycles).


----------



## bobAbooey

I am on the new Wizard's miui build and deleted the 1% line in the build prop, I am down to 40% and no jump.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

havens1515 said:


> I think this is an issue with the Moto GB kernel. We in the Droid 2 and D2G community are having the same issue, after getting the GB update. I'm pretty sure the X and the 2 use pretty much the same exact kernel, if not exactly the same it is VERY close.
> 
> I was just searching around to see if the X has the same issue, because that would seem to give more evidence toward my theory of it being an issue with the kernel. The DX got an update today, so I'm wondering if that update would help... but the update makes it so that you can't sbf. If you sbf to an earlier version, you brick. Also, I haven't heard yet if the new OTA has a different kernel.


Interesting...if it really is an issue with the GB update has anyone seen the same issue happen in a MotoBlur non-rooted (and MotoBlur rooted) build? I would think there would be a larger outcry on all the forums if that was case.


----------



## bobAbooey

If anyone else wants to try, I have not had the battery skip since deleting the 1% line in the build prop and then saving it. I ran two full battery cycles on Wizard's miui build and I am about done with the second cycle on the CM7 builds.

Deleting the line gives you 10% increments instead of 1%, just download a battery monitor app and you can get the 1% that way.

Edit: There goes that theory, just skipped the 20's.


----------



## Goose306

First battery skip I've ever had... all's good in build.prop land as well.









Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI

And BTW Havens I have seen it been told its an issue with the GB kernel as well. Its just weird how its so inconsistent. Wiz was mentioning something a week or so ago about something missing from the battd file that didn't get ported properly on 2nd-init (a lot of that file was missing, its why we were missing 1% for such a long time anyways). If thats fixed up, *maybe* it will fix the battery skip.


----------



## bobAbooey

Would that missing battd files still be missing after an sbf? it also happens on Liberty. Or maybe it happens on Liberty if you flash it after running a 2nd-init rom.

I would be more than happy to compare build props or whatever to see what's missing. I just need some direction.


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Would that missing battd files still be missing after an sbf? it also happens on Liberty. Or maybe it happens on Liberty if you flash it after running a 2nd-init rom.
> 
> I would be more than happy to compare build props or whatever to see what's missing. I just need some direction.


I have absolutely no idea, I'm not really a developer, more of a hobbyist, lol. I'd think you could take the files and diff them from stock and a 2nd-init ROM, but there may be large differences anyways as blur likely has different components than AOSP.


----------



## bobAbooey

Thanks for the reply. That's way over my head.


----------



## bobAbooey

This isn't just a GB problem. I flashed back to froyo and was running gummyjar, just had the skip. This blows goats.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

Dang man! Even with the build.prop edit that was suggested earlier, nothing's changed much. It only made me skip at different percentages.


----------



## ahujavineet

I was facing same issue on CM9. Phone is working fine after replacing old battery with new one. No more battery skips.


----------



## Poker3

Had the same battery issues with both my wife's DX and mine. 
Hers would drop from 70 to 59 and again from 30 to 19....mine was only skipping the 20's.

Bought two new batteries off Amazon ...brand new (appeared to be new??), super cheap, like $3 a piece! 
Fully charged and both phones did great today...NO skips!!!...soo happy!

Both phones are running the latest build of CM4DX ...if that matters any?

I think most ppl are dealing with bad batteries or just old.

If this helps any...the manufacturer date on our old batteries are Aug 8, 2010 and the other is 
Sept 16, 2010.
The batteries I just bought were manufactured March 14, 2011...not recent, but different date.

Just putting that out there as FYI if anyone cares.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## JagoX

Poker3 said:


> Had the same battery issues with both my wife's DX and mine.
> Hers would drop from 70 to 59 and again from 30 to 19....mine was only skipping the 20's.
> 
> Bought two new batteries off Amazon ...brand new (appeared to be new??), super cheap, like $3 a piece!
> Fully charged and both phones did great today...NO skips!!!...soo happy!
> 
> Both phones are running the latest build of CM4DX ...if that matters any?
> 
> I think most ppl are dealing with bad batteries or just old.
> 
> If this helps any...the manufacturer date on our old batteries are Aug 8, 2010 and the other is
> Sept 16, 2010.
> The batteries I just bought were manufactured March 14, 2011...not recent, but different date.
> 
> Just putting that out there as FYI if anyone cares.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Were those OEM batteries or 3rd party? Gotta link?

If they're that cheap then I might get a new one then...my battery is probably older then yours since I got my DX at its launch.


----------



## Goose306

My old battery (OEM, launch battery) has never had a single skip. I am currently using a BH6X and I will get a skip, albeit rarely. The 6X was manufactured in June '11. So I have no idea. For me, not a deal breaker for the extended battery.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Poker3

JagoX said:


> Were those OEM batteries or 3rd party? Gotta link?
> 
> If they're that cheap then I might get a new one then...my battery is probably older then yours since I got my DX at its launch.


OEM...or at least very good aftermarket!

These are the ones I got...from Battery King (for some reason, the "sold from" keeps changing
http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details

Ordered March 1st, and received March 5th...with free shipping.

They came in little sealed plastic bags (of course, that could mean nothing) When I took them out, they had that "new" feel to them.
A lot of good reviews from this seller, and free shipping at $3.99 --can't beat that IMO

Like stated, these batteries have solved our "skip" issues...YMMV!!

--I am in NO way promoting this seller, or trying to push his products...just letting the DX community what "worked" for me.

I'm not sure if I got a recent sale, or if this is standard price...but its hard to pass up!


----------



## bobAbooey

I bought from ACC Shop and got the jump. Hope you don't get it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> I bought from ACC Shop and got the jump. Hope you don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yea that was who I ordered it from too. Oh well, if it skips then that just means I have a spare battery then LOL

$4.33 isn't gonna break the bank so that's alright


----------



## bobAbooey

That's the way i am looking at it now. Take lemons and make lemon ade right?


----------



## JagoX

mmmm...lemonade


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> I bought from ACC Shop and got the jump. Hope you don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


So I got my (poorly packaged) battery from ACC Shop yesterday and *I think* my battery skip problem might be resolved.

I've been off the charger since roughly 8:30a and it is now 11:07P and I'm at 58%. Normally I would hit anywhere between 65-72% then skip to 49%. To be fair though, I didn't use the phone that much today though...maybe 1-2 dozen texts, a 5 minute phone call and the occasional usage of various non-intensive apps.


----------



## Scallywag1

JagoX said:


> So I got my (poorly packaged) battery from ACC Shop yesterday and *I think* my battery skip problem might be resolved.
> 
> I've been off the charger since roughly 8:30a and it is now 11:07P and I'm at 58%. Normally I would hit anywhere between 65-72% then skip to 49%. To be fair though, I didn't use the phone that much today though...maybe 1-2 dozen texts, a 5 minute phone call and the occasional usage of various non-intensive apps.


I just ordered 2 from battery king. I'll report when they arrive and I've had some time to test

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Good luck all!!

I have just given up. I keep a spare battery in my wallet.


----------



## JagoX

JagoX said:


> So I got my (poorly packaged) battery from ACC Shop yesterday and *I think* my battery skip problem might be resolved.
> 
> I've been off the charger since roughly 8:30a and it is now 11:07P and I'm at 58%. Normally I would hit anywhere between 65-72% then skip to 49%. To be fair though, I didn't use the phone that much today though...maybe 1-2 dozen texts, a 5 minute phone call and the occasional usage of various non-intensive apps.


Forget to add too that the "new" battery I got is in fact OLDER then the one I've been using that came with my phone. Weird...


----------



## ufjay5

I don't ship any more but the battery drains fast. I can't explain it.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## Poker3

Not sure if acc and battery king are the same seller...its weird.
I got battery's from battery king...and they were brand new! I bought some more, this time it came from acc ...and they were old and used! What the heck!
I say weird, cuz its the same item...the link or seller changes on each visit. This whole thing is weird and frustrating!

Just trying to provide input.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JagoX

Poker3 said:


> Not sure if acc and battery king are the same seller...its weird.
> I got battery's from battery king...and they were brand new! I bought some more, this time it came from acc ...and they were old and used! What the heck!
> I say weird, cuz its the same item...the link or seller changes on each visit. This whole thing is weird and frustrating!
> 
> Just trying to provide input.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Could be that the Amazon page is showing the cheapest Amazon Marketplace price.


----------



## Scallywag1

Well my new batteries came. Day 2 and still no skips. I ordered and they were here 2 days. Brand new as far as I can tell as well. Thanks for the link. Battery king seems like a good place to buy batteries.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

I'm on week #2 with the replacement battery & no skip







(using the latest version of CM4GB)

I've purposely let it run down once or twice I think but the rest of the time I let it drop down to 30-45% before plugging it back in.


----------



## bobAbooey

awesome. Glad its working for you.


----------



## bpbomber

bobAbooey said:


> Good luck all!!
> 
> I have just given up. I keep a spare battery in my wallet.


bobAbooey,

I first started seeing battery skips after flashing to Liberty 3 v.2
My Droid x is now running MIUI 2012.2.1 and I'm still getting battery skips no matter what type of fix I try.

I'm curious as to how many people who are seeing battery skips also have come from (or are on) Liberty 3.

I also wonder if this is caused originally by an old tired battery and 
then persistent bad battery stats (even after wipe) passing the flawed
stats to a replacement battery?


----------



## Goose306

bpbomber said:


> bobAbooey,
> 
> I first started seeing battery skips after flashing to Liberty 3 v.2
> My Droid x is now running MIUI 2012.2.1 and I'm still getting battery skips no matter what type of fix I try.
> 
> I'm curious as to how many people who are seeing battery skips also have come from (or are on) Liberty 3.
> 
> I also wonder if this is caused originally by an old tired battery and
> then persistent bad battery stats (even after wipe) passing the flawed
> stats to a replacement battery?


Battery stats don't do nothing for battery reporting.

Its most likely an old battery. Getting a new one should fix it, seems to work for most people (excluding BobA







)


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha. I have given up. But it did start with liberty and I haven't ran it for months.

Only 4 months until my upgrade, I can stick it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

bobAbooey said:


> Haha. I have given up. But it did start with liberty and I haven't ran it for months.
> 
> Only 4 months until my upgrade, I can stick it out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


That's weird man, maybe there's a problem with the phone.

I'm with you on countdown though...my contract is up in June and CAN'T WAIT until I get my sweet sweet Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bobAbooey

Pretty sure it is a phone issue. Maybe something in the hardware side.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Scallywag1

JagoX said:


> That's weird man, maybe there's a problem with the phone.
> 
> I'm with you on countdown though...my contract is up in June and CAN'T WAIT until I get my sweet sweet Galaxy Nexus


Ditto. Unless the sgs3 comes to big red then it'll be decision time

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

Scallywag1 said:


> Ditto. Unless the sgs3 comes to big red then it'll be decision time
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I learned my lesson getting an Android phone right when it comes out before the community has time to tinker so unless the SG3 hardware on Verizon leaks before it comes out...I'm getting the G.Nex since it's already got a stable stream of roms, kernels, etc.


----------



## Scallywag1

JagoX said:


> I learned my lesson getting an Android phone right when it comes out before the community has time to tinker so unless the SG3 hardware on Verizon leaks before it comes out...I'm getting the G.Nex since it's already got a stable stream of roms, kernels, etc.


In was looking at the hardware part of sgs3. Funny the nexus is still in the convo being released way before

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## anrichardson

Didn't want to clog up the CM9 thread with this...

I may have a theory to help with battery jumps and all it is, is a theory. I am testing this out as I am typing this. I am one that gets battery jumps on 2nd init roms with 1% increment battery readings. I am basically running RevNumbers 2011-30-10 build with 10% increments.

My battery was @ 60% (55%-64%?) when I did this. So what I did was...

I pulled my battery out of my phone
Plugged my phone in to into wall charger
Rebooted into current rom
Rebooted into Recovery to make a nandroid
Wiped System/Cache/Data/ & Dalvik Cache individually
Installed the latest CM9 3/27 build with gapps
Booted into CM9 still plugged into the wall charger without the battery in(I did this only cause the first boot is always the longest on a new rom)
After a complete bootup, I unplugged phone from wall charger to put the battery in and booted up

The phone read the battery was 49%, but i plugged phone into wall charger to charge.(which is charging now)

I will report back later with my battery jump or if I didn't get one.

Sound Good or just wasting time?

One thing I did notice that when it was charging from 49%, I saw it go to 50%,51%, & 52%, and I was getting battery jumps from 70% to 50%. But charging maybe completely different.

Edit: This whole post meant nothing, lol. This didn't work at all. I guess I will wait for my new battery on Monday and hope that works.


----------



## bobAbooey

Someone asked in the dev section about the battery skipping up numbers. Just skipped from 91 to 100.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

